# Best Tall Boots!! Recommendations!



## CruiseOverOxers (Feb 1, 2018)

So the tall boots I currently have, aren't the best, they're slippery and a little weird in the ankles. So I was wondering what other people thought of tall boots they've tried! I don't want to spend like $1,000 but I want good quality. I am going to be using them for eventing, and hunter/jumpers! THANKS!!


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

In general, from personal experience, I would avoid boots below the $200 price point. The pairs of boots I have had below this price point have lost the soles or had broken zippers in under a year, and I take good care of my equipment (they were Devon Aire, and another brand I can't recall). I have heard good things about Ariat boots, depending on what model and what not. I personally have been eyeing the Mountain Horse tall boots for years, and I have also head good things about them. I also love Tucci, but they are $1000 and up...so I will get a pair once I win the lottery. :lol:


----------



## InexcessiveThings (Oct 22, 2016)

I really like my Mountain Horse boots! I have a pair of insulated knee-high's and a pair of field boots that I got several years ago and they're still going strong. I especially like the field boots, though I don't use them too often. They're comfortable and not slick at all for me jumping, on the trail, schooling dressage, or for anything else. I don't recall how much they were, but the field boots were somewhere around $200, I think (though I did get them on sale). I also don't recall what model they are unfortunately, but my experience with the brand is overall pretty good and they aren't too pricey for a decent pair of boots. Both zip up the back for an easy time getting them on and off. I also like Ariat boots though I've only ever tried their paddock boots. Some of Ariat's less expensive tall boots are similar in price to Mountain Horse and likely similar quality.


----------



## NavigatorsMom (Jan 9, 2012)

Ariat boots are pretty nice! I have a pair that lasted me from about 2006 to 2012. The zipper finally gave out but I think it is something that could be repaired which would extend the life even more! Very durable and nice and I think there are some in the price point you're looking at - if you can stretch to spend a bit more it is generally worth it!

I will agree with ClearDonkey, under $200 can be a bit questionable quality. I have a pair of (I think) Tuff Rider dress boots and while they haven't broken down in the five or six years I've had them, they look cheap. I typically only use them for clinics, lessons and shows, and clean them regularly but the leather is wrinkled and gross looking. They feel quite flimsy. I actually did a close comparison to my old Ariats and it became VERY clear how much poorer quality they are than my Ariats!

Basically, figure out the amount you want to spend, and then go try on as many as you can in that price range and see what works best for you. 

Also, not sure what you mean by weird in the ankles, but most tall boots will kind of settle after they break in and will be collapsed (I can't think of a better word!) around the ankles, and that is normal as far as I know.


----------



## CruiseOverOxers (Feb 1, 2018)

Thank you everyone! My current boots are Ovation finalists that we got used. I probably should have put heel instead of ankles because they just seem a little stiff in the back of the heel, I don't know probably normal. The biggest thing is that the leather stuff they're made out if is slick so hard to grip in the saddle. They work for now but will check out Ariats and Mountain Horse! Thanks!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

The heel is supposed to be stiff as that is where the spur rests are.


----------



## CruiseOverOxers (Feb 1, 2018)

Cool thanks, realized it was probably normal/reasonable. Apparently I'm not well-acquainted with the tall boots world as I usually wear halfchaps/short boots.


----------



## InexcessiveThings (Oct 22, 2016)

Like QtrBel said, pretty much any tall boots you get will have spur rests, which does give them a little more structure in the heel area. The more you ride in them, the more they soften up and they'll be more comfortable, even with the spur rests. A lot of paddock boots that I've had in the past even had them. Very normal. If the boots you have already are that slick, then I would question if they're even made out of leather as no leather knee-high boots I've ever ridden in were at all slick, even when new.

I also wanted to suggest that you measure your leg (i.e. widest part of calf, length) before you go shopping for new boots, so you have an idea of what you may need in sizing, since not all brands will fit the same.

Good luck with your shopping!


----------



## RedDunPaint (Aug 23, 2015)

I LOVE my ovation tall dress boots! The leather is buttery soft right out of the box. Little stiff in the heel during break-in, but it didn't take long. Mine were $235. With my pair, there was a weird manufacturer's error, but I got new ones free of charge so very happy with them!! They look very sharp as well. They also make a field boot if you'd prefer. I didn't think they were too slippery, but I don't do too much jumping. Had no issues riding without stirrups and 2-pointing or posting.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I think these are the ones I have. I'll have to go home and look. I paid a little extra for comfort and it was SO worth it.


https://www.smartpakequine.com/pt/mountain-horse-sovereign-field-boots--15463


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Aren't the Finalists their least expensive boot. The ones made out of "Corinthian" leather. If that is them then that is leather to my knowledge but conditioned like car upholstery - really slick. I had a pair of custom boots that I loved but even with an added zipper and gusset the change in my feet and flexibility after my pregnancy meant boot shopping. I bought sale pair of Devonaires that were 1/2 price and still paid around $150. Happy with the fit. They are comfortable walking and riding but they are showing wear to detaining that a new pair of boots shouldn't be showing as they aren't abused and have been kept up. I have multiple pair of Ariats both western and short boot and will likely get my next pair of tall boots from them unless I can find some of the other brands mentioned that I can try on.


----------

